# klassenobjekte als Array



## bheinrich (17. Jan 2015)

Guten tag


Ich habe eine Klasse Bruchzahl mit den Attribute Nenner und Zaehler als int definiert und danach habe ich eine Array vom Objeks des Datentyps Bruchzahl wie etwa 

Bruchzahl [] myBrueche ={
 new Bruchzah(1,2), 
new Bruchzah(-3,2), 
new Bruchzah(2,3)
}

Nun kann ich auf meine Array  myBrueche zugreifen und die Brüche z.B. sortieren und das ging gut.


Nun wollte mir eine andere Klasse definieren namens Polynom und hat 2 Attribute und zwar

String variable; /* die Variabale des Polynoms x, t usw.* /
Bruchzahl [] koeffizient; /* die Koeffizienten des Polynoms, die Länge dieses Array kann beliebig lang sein. * /

ich schaffe es nicht z.B. die Polynome p1(x)=(2/3)x+2 und p2(t)=(1/2)t^2-8 in einer Array wie oben zu speichern


alle meine Idee wie

POlynom [] myPolynome ={
 new Polynom("x", {new Bruchzah(2,3), new Bruchzah(2,1)}),
new Polynom("t", {new Bruchzah(1,2), new Bruchzah(0,1) , new Bruchzah(-8,1)})
}

Sind gescheitert.

Kann man mir helfen: alle meine Objekte vom Typ Polynom in einer Array zu speichern. Ich wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gucky (17. Jan 2015)

Warum machst du es nicht ganz klassisch mit dem Zugriffsoperator?
Und warum sind diese Versuche gescheitert?


----------



## Khal Drogo (17. Jan 2015)

Müsste es nicht auch wie folgt heißen?

```
Polynom[] polynome = new Polynom[]{
   new Polynom("x", new Bruchzahl[]{
      new Bruchzahl(2,3), 
      new Bruchzahl(2,1)
   }), 
   new Polynom("t", new Bruchzahl[]{
      new Bruchzahl(1,2), 
      new Bruchzahl(0,1), 
      new Bruchzahl(-8,1)
   })
};
```
Sieht für mich jedenfalls richtiger aus, weiß nicht, ob das andere geht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## Androbin (18. Jan 2015)

Wenn du schon dabei bist, Klassen wie "Bruchzahl" zu definieren, kannst du ja eigentlich auch gleich mit Wurzeln, etc. weitermachen.
Das löst du am besten mit einer abstrakten Klasse "Zahl", mit Methoden wie "getWertAsDouble" und "getWertAsFloat",
von der du dann die Klassen "Bruchzahl" und auch die Klasse "Polynom" ableitest, mit zusätzlichen Methoden, wie "setVariable" oder auch "addPolynom".


----------

